# music that fit in ufo category, you can't label it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Take my music i have a hard time pigeon holing it, 
-it's: doomy, ambient, drone, industrial(early), noise, new age, heavy but not metal nor punk
than what the hell is it experimental???

take for instance Hexen! smoke n fire i done, nothing quite sound like it
just like Usine 451 in the making...

Has a musician or a noisician do you have similar problems?
:tiphat:


----------

